# Cichlids from Germany: Importing from the EU



## Sargasso (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm headed to Hamburg for business next week, and I know that the Germans love their African Cichlids. I'll have some time to stroll around the city to check out an LFS or two, and something tells me that I'll find some rarity that I may want to bring home. Has anyone brought fish in from the EU? 

What do you all think?


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Hmmm....Not sure about the EU but I just brought fish over from the states today without a problem. I went inside to pay some taxes on some stuff I bought and the agent didn't even blink an eye when I told her that I had fish. Mind you, you will be flying obviously so I'm not sure how much more strict they are at customs at the airports. Also, your fish will have to be checked into cargo so you gotta make sure its packed for that. ie. foam box with heat pack. Just reading the CBSA's website, seems like they are pretty loose unless the fish is CITES listed. Most people say, just make sure you have the scientific name for the fish you are bringing home.


----------



## Sargasso (Apr 21, 2010)

Yeah, I'm taking a box of literature and certification and leaving it in Germany, so there'll be space for a cooler. The return trip is about 16 hours, which isn't too bad so long as they're packed right. I'm not certain that I'll be bringing any fish back, it would just be nice to know what I'm getting into before tempting myself at the fish shop.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Most fish if packed properly (insulated, heat pack, single fish per bag) can last up to 72 hours. Seems like small fish do better than big ones too. My fish that I just picked up survived for 48 hours no problem in a small insulated box with just enough water to keep the fish well submerged. 

I'd be tempted too, I heard Germany has some really cool African cichlids that's not really been imported over to this side of the pond.


----------



## Nanokid (May 18, 2010)

that would be cool... i wish i was as lucky as you 

make sure there not CITE listed, scientific names, packed well, and you should be set. might be best to phone/ email a customs office.


----------

